# Painting trailer wheels



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Have em powdercoated! Prob cost about the same as materials and headache?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have done it with your standard galvanized or painted steel wheels. It hit them with a wire wheel to clean/rough the surface and then spray can primmered and the painted. They still look good after 2 years


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> I have done it with your standard galvanized or painted steel wheels. It hit them with a wire wheel to clean/rough the surface and then spray can primmered and the painted. They still look good after 2 years


Did you go with a rustoleum primer and paint or something similar??


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

ADicus said:


> Have em powdercoated! Prob cost about the same as materials and headache?


Powder coating is the best way to go, but by the time I do that I could just buy a new black factory wheel the same size.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Did you go with a rustoleum primer and paint or something similar??


Just cheap ole dupliccor or whatever brand spray paint.

Only draw back to this or powder is just having to be careful when installing and removing lug nuts not to scratch it to bad if using an impact.

I also shot some spray paint clear coat on them as well.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

When considering painting metal items that get beat up, you have two options IMO. Option 1 is to pay for the best/toughest paint available, powdercoating in this case, so that it lasts the longest time possible. Option 2 is cheaper, easier and faster; just rattle can it and touch it up as necessary. I'd use any rattle can primer and topcoat you find at the auto parts store.

Nate


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

What kind of wheels are we talking about here? If they're a wal-mart spare style then absolutely rattle can them to death that's what I did on my 17t but if they're the aftermarket 5-spokes or similar I would have them done right or at least attempt to do them right! Good thing about wheels that size is you can find someone with a dip tank instead of spraying seems to adhere better. As far as price I was quoted $100 a wheel


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

The other option is a rubberized or bedliner coating. Seen it done, and it can look decent if well prepped, and it will not chip/scratch as easy as rattle can paint.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Th


Whiskey Angler said:


> The other option is a rubberized or bedliner coating. Seen it done, and it can look decent if well prepped, and it will not chip/scratch as easy as rattle can paint.


e duplicolor is cheap easy and looks good.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Standard bullet hole style 13" wheels that came with the blue rock trailers..

If anything Ill do a light sand and degrease and prime/paint.


----------



## ReelEstate (Aug 20, 2015)

You can get aluminum wheels for less than $100 each. http://www.easternmarine.com/mag-aluminum-trailer-wheels


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

ReelEstate said:


> You can get aluminum wheels for less than $100 each. http://www.easternmarine.com/mag-aluminum-trailer-wheels


That's the ticket!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ended up painting them with industrial paint and new black fenders. Looks a lot better:


View attachment 5573
View attachment 5574


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks good. Did you remove the wheels from the trailers?

Aluminum wheels are classy, but once the clear coat is compromised the corrosion and discoloring starts rather quickly. Weight is another factor. I switched from galvanized to aluminum on the dual axle trailer for my previous flats boat. The aluminum wheels were so light the trailer would float and drift in the ramp. Had to add lead to the guide posts as a counter-balance. 

Going to spray the new aluminum trailer and wheels with clear coat paint to prolong the brand-new appearance. It'll be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Zika said:


> Looks good. Did you remove the wheels from the trailers?
> 
> Aluminum wheels are classy, but once the clear coat is compromised the corrosion and discoloring starts rather quickly. Weight is another factor. I switched from galvanized to aluminum on the dual axle trailer for my previous flats boat. The aluminum wheels were so light the trailer would float and drift in the ramp. Had to add lead to the guide posts as a counter-balance.
> 
> Going to spray the new aluminum trailer and wheels with clear coat paint to prolong the brand-new appearance. It'll be interesting to see how it holds up.



I took off the wheels and cleaned them with acetone. Masked everything off and painted both sides. Looks like I bought them. Good thing is if they ever did get scratched I could just touch them up.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I took off the wheels and cleaned them with acetone. Masked everything off and painted both sides. Looks like I bought them. Good thing is if they ever did get scratched I could just touch them up.


Wheels look good. Are the fenders the Fulton 13"? Did they bolt right on to the Blue Rock or need modification?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> Wheels look good. Are the fenders the Fulton 13"? Did they bolt right on to the Blue Rock or need modification?


Thanks. The fenders actually sit lower on the fender mounts that are welded onto the trailer compared to the original grey ones. 

I took some 1x4 PVC I had in my shop and bought longer hardware and made a wedge to put under the fender and the trailer mount to raise it off of the tire more.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Thanks. The fenders actually sit lower on the fender mounts that are welded onto the trailer compared to the original grey ones.
> 
> I took some 1x4 PVC I had in my shop and bought longer hardware and made a wedge to put under the fender and the trailer mount to raise it off of the tire more.


Thanks, again. Looks like you've already done all the upgrades/updates I'm doing to my Blue Rock. Appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> Thanks, again. Looks like you've already done all the upgrades/updates I'm doing to my Blue Rock. Appreciate your willingness to share your knowledge.


Anytime!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Ended up painting them with industrial paint and new black fenders. Looks a lot better:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573
> View attachment 5574


Great job. They look so nice that I just might steal them while your out fishing. Jus kidding. I like the look you ended up with. Nice.


----------

